# Reinstate TTOC membership number?



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I was a member a few years ago and wondered if I could reinstate my membership number having let it lapse (I know I should be shot) or would I have to start from scratch? Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Email [email protected] with your surname and membership number and we'll email back with the details, etc


----------

